# The Witcher auf Netflix: Fans fordern in Petition die Rückkehr von Cavill



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. November 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Fans fordern in Petition die Rückkehr von Cavill*

					Henry Cavill wird in Staffel 4 der Netflix-Serie zu The Witcher durch Liam Hemsworth ersetzt - aber einigen Fans schmeckt das gar nicht. Sie fordern in einer Petition die Rückkehr des Superman-Darstellers und wollen außerdem, dass die Autoren der Serie gefeuert werden.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Fans fordern in Petition die Rückkehr von Cavill*


----------



## Andrej (7. November 2022)

Kein normaler Anhänger von Henry würde so etwas fordern! Welchen Sinn soll es haben? Er ist bestimmt selber Froh, dass er in diesem Mist nicht mehr spielen muss! Diese Serie hat nichts mit dem Hexer zutun, sondern trägt nur den Namen der Bücher um Anhänger und Interessierte hinters Licht zu führen.
Hätte Henry gewusst, was für eine S-c-h-e-i-ß-e diese Serie wird, dann hätte er bestimmt niemals unterschrieben.


----------



## Stormado (7. November 2022)

Wie im Text steht: ob die Petition erfolgreich ist, ist fraglich.

Grundsätzlich ist es richtig so. Das Cavill aussteigt - wahrscheinlich, weil die Drehbuchautoren gar kein Interesse an der Geschichte zeigen - ist wirklich massiv m. M. n. Eine kleine Nebenrolle kann von mir aus gerne ersetzt werden. Aber doch nicht die Hauptrolle. Das Netflix hier scheinbar nicht nachdenkt ist sehr verwunderlich.

Zwar kenne ich die Bücher und Spiele nicht und fand die Serie daher persönlich auch ganz gut. Aber wenn sie doch soweit abweicht, dass der Hauptdarsteller nicht mehr will, werde ich die 4. Staffel auch boykottieren. Ich habe aber auch nichts gegen Liam Hemsworth, ggf. hätte er halt von Anfang an Geralt sein können/sollen.


----------



## Baer85 (7. November 2022)

Stormado schrieb:


> Das Cavill aussteigt - wahrscheinlich, weil die Drehbuchautoren gar kein Interesse an der Geschichte zeigen


Das ist doch auch nur eine Vermutung. Finde da wird viel zu stark spekuliert. 
Ich finde es schade, dass er die Serie verlässt, aber ich wäre nie im Leben auf die Idee zu kommen eine Petition zu starten die etwas fordert. Das ist schon wirklich dreist.


----------



## KremitTheFrag (7. November 2022)

132.000 Unterstützer, bei wievielen Zuschauern insgesamt?

Es würde mich wundern, wenn Netflix hier überhaupt reagiert. 

Aber, über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten, jede Serie findet ihren Abnehmerkreis und am Ende entscheiden die BWLer, ob es weitergeht. 

Ehrlich gesagt, eine gewisse Vorlagentreue ist gut, aber mir persönlich mittlerweile sehr egal geworden. Ich muss gutfinden, was ich da sehe. Gefällt es mir nicht oder entwickelt es sich in eine Richtung, die mir nicht zusagt, gucke ich einfach nicht weiter. Ich gebe jeder Serie 2-4 Folgen, ihre eigene "Magie" zu wirken.


----------



## Schara (7. November 2022)

Ich habe Spaß an der Serie, glaube auch ohne Cavill.
Mich stört auch nicht, dass sich die Serie nicht so genau an die Bücher hält. Hab alle gelesen und ich muss sagen, ich hab den Witcher schon vermisst, gefühlt geht es nur um Ciri, brauche ich in der Serie jetzt nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Nosi (7. November 2022)

Ich weiß nicht was ich schlimmer finden soll. Dass man die perfekte Besetzung für Geralt verliert oder den Grund warum man sie verliert


----------



## bynemesis (7. November 2022)

Hemsworth ist grauenhaft. Wer will den sehen? Der kann höchstens Instagram.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (7. November 2022)

Die Trennung und auch der Aufschrei der Fans hat sich doch schon seit längerem angebahnt.

Cavill hatte wohl schon von Beginn an Probleme mit den Showrunnern und den Autoren. Er kennt das Ursprungsmaterial schon lange, bevor Netflix die Rechte gekauft hat. Und er selbst ist wohl großer Fan der Bücher und auch der Spiele.
Cavill kann als Schauspieler nichts tun, außer die Produktion zu verlassen.
Sapkowski hat vermutlich ohnehin kein Mitspracherecht und wurde von Netflix mit Geld ruhiggestellt.

Netflix hat viel Geld investiert und möchte keinen Münzwurf machen, ob die Serie einem breiten Publikum gefällt.
Also spült man die Geschichte windelweich, besetzt den Cast mehr nach Diversity-Kriterien als nach Talent und verlagert die Haupthandlung auf die weiblichen Charaktere. Alles Dinge, die Netflix nicht zum ersten Mal macht. Ob Netflix damit langfristig gut fährt? Mir persönlich ist der Content auf Netflix schon lange zu sehr Einheitsbrei geworden, aber solange die Zahlen stimmen.

Was man jetzt sieht ist der Aufschrei der kleinen, aber recht lauten Internet Community. Ich denke aber nicht, dass sich Netflix oder die Showrunner davon beeindrucken lassen.

Lauren Schmidt Hissrich (Producer der Serie) hat sich ja in der Vergangenheit schon sehr ablehnend zu jeder Form von Kritik an ihrer Serie geäußert. Auch wenn die "Erfolgshistorie" der Dame sehr dürftig ist, hat sie doch einen sicheren Hafen unter dem Rock von Netflix gefunden. Und immerhin gab sie an, dass sie sich von Christopher Nolans "Dunkirk" hat inspirieren lassen...


----------



## Schara (7. November 2022)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> und verlagert die Haupthandlung auf die weiblichen Charaktere.


Hast du die Bücher gelesen? Ciri ist die Hauptfigur in den Büchern, nicht Gerald, fühlt sich zumindest so an.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (7. November 2022)

Schara schrieb:


> Hast du die Bücher gelesen? Ciri ist die Hauptfigur in den Büchern, nicht Gerald, fühlt sich zumindest so an.


Ja habe ich. Mehrmals sogar.

Der Fokus der Erzählung zumindest in den späteren Büchern liegt schon auf Ciri, aber ich finde, dass sich beide Handlungsstränge schon sehr die Waage halten.

In der Serie hatte ich den Eindruck, dass man Yennefer extrem von der Screentime gepusht hat und dafür gerade in Staffel 2 dann eigentlich wichtige Handlung bei Geralt gestrichen/gekürzt hat.

Ich habe Screentimes und Anteile im Buch jetzt nicht statistisch analysiert. Aber vom subjektiven Gefühl stimmte für mich die Priorisierung der Charaktere da nicht.


----------



## Schara (7. November 2022)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Ja habe ich. Mehrmals sogar.
> 
> Der Fokus der Erzählung zumindest in den späteren Büchern liegt schon auf Ciri, aber ich finde, dass sich beide Handlungsstränge schon sehr die Waage halten.
> 
> ...


Yennefer sorgt halt dafür, dass die Welt größer wird und man nicht nur mitbekommt, was direkt um die beiden Hauptcharaktere passiert. Gleiches gilt für Francesca. 
Aber hätte auch nichts gegen etwas weniger Yenn.


----------



## yojinboFFX (7. November 2022)

Ich fand die erste Staffel noch recht nah an den Büchern. Ab Staffel 2 wurde es seltsam, und in der 4-10 Staffel wird wohl Gerald auf der Enterprise anheuern!
Ich hab den Superman-Cavill nie gemocht-aber der Gerald- Cavill- Das ist einfach Der Gerald!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## tallantis (7. November 2022)

Die Serie hat Fans? Schlimm genug, können so viele Unterschriften sammeln wie sie wollen. Cavill wird den Dreck nie wieder vertreten, den die Macher hingeklatscht haben. Mal sehen, ob die Serie überhaupt noch fortgesetzt wird. Netflix ist auch kein Kind von Unschuld, wenn es darum geht von heute auf morgen einzustampfen. 



Schara schrieb:


> Hast du die Bücher gelesen? Ciri ist die Hauptfigur in den Büchern, nicht Gerald, fühlt sich zumindest so an.


Ciri schon, aber Yen spielt kaum eine Rolle und die Serie forcierte sie merklich und teilweise peinlich.


----------



## VeriteGolem (7. November 2022)

Süß diese tausend Petitionen die irgendwelche Traumtänzer täglich wegen irgendwas einreichen. Das interessiert weder Politiker, noch die Wirtschaft. Ok ist effektiv das Selbe aber man versteht schon.

Die machen weiter wie gehabt. Umdenken fängt ja bereits an. Nicht wegen der Fans, sondern weil die Box Office Zahlen bei allen Woky Woke Woke Produktionen und gekillten Franchises zum Wegrennen sind. Aus dem Witcher hätte man was richtig Gutes machen können. Einfach an die Vorlage halten oder wenigstens CD Projekt fragen. Ciri gehört in den Fokus. Klar. Nix dagegen. Aber alleine diese Yennefer und millionen von stronken Frauen während alle Hexer außer Geralt komplette Douchebags sind, Vesemir Mc.Creep der Ciri nachstellt, jeder Zauberer böse, jeder König nur notgeil. Die Frauen hingegen sind weise und sehen das große Ganze. Ich kanns nicht mehr sehen. Gehts nicht etwas ausgeglichener? Rittersporn ist noch für Comedy da. Das wars.

Aber nein....man weiß es ja besser als liberaler Heinz aus Los Angeles. So wie die JJ Abrams der Zerstörer Azubis auch besser wussten wie man Herr der Ringe macht als Tolkien oder Peter Jackson^^ Soll sich ja richtig rechnen.


----------



## FCA (7. November 2022)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Süß diese tausend Petitionen die irgendwelche Traumtänzer täglich wegen irgendwas einreichen. Das interessiert weder Politiker, noch die Wirtschaft. Ok ist effektiv das Selbe aber man versteht schon.



Zum Glück gibt es noch Leute die versuchen etwas zu ändern und nicht nur im Keller sitzen und stänkern.


----------



## restX3 (7. November 2022)

Showrunner rausschmeißen und Cavill back holen.
Wird aber nicht passieren, somit ist Staffel 4 die Letzte. Der Shitstorm wird sicher heftig, wenn Babyface den Geralt macht.


----------



## Acgira (20. November 2022)

Ikonische Figuren, wie Batman, der Jocker sogar James Bond ist eine ikonische Figur, werden schon lange von unterschiedlichen Schauspielern verkörpert.

Weil ikonische Figuren sogar größer als die größten Schauspieler sind. Bei Batman und Jocker gibt es keinen Zweifel, dass die Figuren auch noch in 50 oder 100 Jahren bekannt sind, während so mancher Schauspieler, der die Figur gespielt gänzlich vergessen sein wird.

 Wenn der Witcher zur ikonischen Figur aufsteigen soll, dann ist irgendwie sogar Pflicht, dass vor der letzten Klappe noch ein anderer Schauspieler in die "Haut" des Witchers schlüpft, denn sonst könnte es den Witcher so ergehen, dass er als Figur bald niemanden mehr interessiert.

Cavil spielt also demnächst wieder den Superman und für mich den langweiligsten aller Superhelden, der es eigentlich gar nicht verdient hat eine ikonische Figur zu sein, weshalb ich auch nicht mit dem großen Batman nie im selben Satz über Ikonische  Figuren nennen würde. Superman hat Cavils Glanz also sogar notwendig, um ein bedeutender Filmsuperheld zu bleiben, den mit jenen "Nichts" von einen unbekannten Schauspieler der in das Kostüm des Supermans schlüpft, wird diese Comicfigur unwichtiger. Weil die Supermangeschichten in den Filmen und Serien bisher erzählt wurden allesamt totaler Umbug waren - Mist könnte man auch dazu sagen.


----------

